# Plow on 2006 Honda Pilot.



## chicagotheman (Nov 28, 2015)

I want to put a plow on my 2006 honda pilot. I am not sure if it has the power, what do you guys recommend. If so which plow should I look into. I don't want to use that plow that you just strap on to the car with ropes. I will use it for residential driveways.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

If you are going to do residential for hire you might want to just get a different vehicle to start.


----------



## chicagotheman (Nov 28, 2015)

MXZ1983;2063533 said:


> If you are going to do residential for hire you might want to just get a different vehicle to start.


I cannot at the moment


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does a Pilot even have a frame under it to bolt a plow to?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

chicagotheman;2063534 said:


> I cannot at the moment


Then you're in the market for a trailer and a blower.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.realtruck.com/snow-plows/honda/pilot/2006/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

chicagotheman;2063522 said:


> I want to put a plow on my 2006 honda pilot. I am not sure if it has the power, what do you guys recommend. If so which plow should I look into. I don't want to use that plow that you just strap on to the car with ropes. I will use it for residential driveways.


it's a perfect candidate for one of these plows.
I for got who makes them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2063654 said:


> it's a perfect candidate for one of these plows.
> I for got who makes them.


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/83779223/


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I think you might find some relevant and helpful thoughts here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=160796&highlight=ford+escape

you can..but should you? You're going to kill what was a pretty nice rig, or maybe not.
People always gave me crap about plowing with my S -10's too. Good luck!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hey, op in this pic you can see the name of the MFG
maybe you can find them on e-bay?

what color is he pilot?

or maybe a pull plow would be a better choice,they attach to your trailer hitch.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.thehomeplow.com/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't a pilot front wheel drive?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Philbilly2;2065470 said:


> Isn't a pilot front wheel drive?


Front wheel primary and rear awd when conditions need


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MXZ1983;2065485 said:


> Front wheel primary and rear awd when conditions need


The slipping while plowing is really tough on AWD. It tears those up.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I plowed with an older Merc Mountaineer... It was on the ranger frame.

The AWD did not mind... BUT I knew better than to push it too!.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

ggb6259;2065524 said:


> I plowed with an older Merc Mountaineer... It was on the ranger frame.
> 
> The AWD did not mind... BUT I knew better than to push it too!.


Those were truck and rear wheel drive based though. 
Pilot is a car with AWD


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Power isn't the issue. That car has plenty of power to push a great big 10 foot V-plow.

But that doesn't mean that the rest of the car can do it. As I see it, there are a couple more problems;
1) Lack of frame to bolt a plow onto.
2) The "A" in Honda AWD is debatable. Please see http://www.autoblog.com/2014/10/24/honda-cr-v-fails-swedish-awd-test/


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Do it. Perfect truck to hang a wideout on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasonv;2066464 said:


> Power isn't the issue. That* car *has plenty of power to push a great big 10 foot V-plow.


This is my favorite post.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Philbilly2;2084366 said:


> This is my favorite post.


He cant be for real


----------

